# Fishing in March



## saltwaterron47! (Mar 14, 2017)

I talk to bait shops every couple of weeks to inquire about fishing action. Am told it is really slow but will pick up in March. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

saltwaterron47! said:


> I talk to bait shops every couple of weeks to inquire about fishing action. Am told it is really slow but will pick up in March. Any thoughts on that?


when water temp gets back up in 60's they will start showing back up on the surf 70's will be real good


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Typically the whiting start to trickle in off the piers in March, then the blues show up with the glass minnows a bit later. By mid-late April the Spanish get thick and everything is happening by May. I don't know much about inshore in spring, I'm always surf fishing or go out for kings and Spanish.


----------

